# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR] Gnrer une page blanche pour imprimer en recto-verso

## PasHyperPon

J'utilise des tats crystal report pour gnrer l'ensemble des factures rcapitulatives par client (500 ou 600 clients)avec saut de page  chaque changement de client (pour leur adresser la facture par courrier).

*Mon problme*: Cet tat est inexploitable avec une imprimante rectoverso car si pour un client, le nombre de page est pair dans sa facture, c'est OK, par contre si le nombre de pages est impair, le dbut de la facture (n+1) se retrouve au dos de la dernire page du client (n)

*Question* : Comment forcer l'impression d'une page blanche apres chaque facture de client dont le nombre de feuilles est impair

Merci bcp

Willi

----------


## Machuet

Une petite piste car je ne l'ai jamais fais. 

Cre un pied de groupe avec nouvelle page aprs cocher, puis ajoute une condition sur supprimer sans exploration si le rsultat du mod du nombre de page par 2 est gal  0.

----------


## PasHyperPon

Je vais essayer de mettre en pratique mais je suis peu comptent... Y a t il des bouquin bien faits pour initier a crystal report (j'ai essay CR for dummy mais ce sont des gnralits)

----------

